# Future Spurs players.



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I thought it would be interesting to open a thread where we could talk of the future players of the Spurs . I'm not talking of the players that the spurs should draft , but rather of the players that were already drafted and who play in Europe (or elsewhere) . 

Sanikidze Viktor

Currently playing in Dijon (french league) , the native of Tbilisi (Georgia) is a talented and athletic forward . He is 6'8 and will be 19 years old in a few weeks . Originally drafted by Atl. with the 42th pick (2004).

In the last game of the french league , he cumulated 17 pts (4/7 2 pts fg 3/4 3pts fg) 10 rbds 2 assists 0 t.o in 26 mn . the opposite team was arguably the worst of the french league , but this outcome is still impressive . Dijon hired a new coach last week and he obviously looks forward to giving more playing time to the young spur's prospect than his predecessor. 

Viktor is under contract until the end of the current season (30/06/2005) and his next destination is still unknown . Staying in Dijon may be a good option , provided that he receives a big playing time .

Scola Luis

Scola has been a major star since the victory of Argentina in the last Olympic Games . Scola was even the best scorer of the final (25 pts) .

He is a PF (6'9 230 lbs) with a soft touch around the basket . He has a vast array of moves around the rim and uses well his body to take advantage of the defenders.

He is currently playing in ACB (Spanish league) , in Vitoria .

*Stats 2004/2005*

17.9 pts 7.3 rbds 1.1 blk 61% 2 pts fg% .


Do you know any other young prospect whose names desserves to be mentioned here? 

For instance where is Romain Sato ? His name does not appear anymore in the Spurs roster ...


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

All I know is, we cut Sato.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Who's been following Scola? Last I heard there was some rumbles that he hasn't been having too good of a season. 



Anyway, another guy just off the top of my head that I can mention is that Javtokas guy. I think he was like 6'10-6'11 and looked pretty decent in the Olympics.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Sanikidze might indeed be a great pick... and looks like that Spurs scouting even noticed him faster than any of the big european clubs has- which would be an unique case imo.



> Who's been following Scola? Last I heard there was some rumbles that he hasn't been having too good of a season.


His team wasn't having a good season at the begining... and Scola wasn't that good neither- people expected much more from him than 13ppg and 7rpg. I think that being a bit tired after the Olympics might also have to do something with Scola's performances. He is playing better recently, in top16 (competition stage where 16 best club of euroleague play in 4 different groups) he is posting 16ppg, 5.7rpg in 27 minutes...
anyway don't expect much of a defensive presence from him- he is not 2nd Nocioni like some might like to think... and if it was up to me, I'd choose his teamate from Argentina NT, Fabricio Oberto 207cm (6'10) that imo is more suitable for NBA game. but anyway I think having Scola as a PF coming of the bench would be a good move for the Spurs...

Scloa's profile at euroleague.net 



> Anyway, another guy just off the top of my head that I can mention is that Javtokas guy. I think he was like 6'10-6'11 and looked pretty decent in the Olympics.


He was cut by Zalgiris in the begining of the season, because he said the coach didn't give him enough important role in the rotation... I don't think he would actually be an upgrade on Nazr/Rasho/Tim and Scola... but I think some teams in NBA could use him as a reserve center...

link to his profile 


Others from that... I can't see any other person Spurs management would like to draft now... there is no underhyped center or a defensive SF from europe this year...


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Question guys:
Is it Javtokas or Sanikidze that had a bad car accident a few years back and that managed to still play good ball?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it's Javtokas. We drafted him awhile ago, and I believe it was awhile ago where that accident happened. Sanikidze is the guy we just acquired this past offseason.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Koko...
Got another question for our specialist :biggrin: 
What's with Scola's contract next year ? 2/3 years ? qualifying offer ? bucks ?
Sometimes it's weird with players that play overseas some years before joining in the nba. Got a clue ?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, first off, it's going to be like signing a free agent with Scola. We can pay him up to the full MLE, and that's it. It could be 6 years, it could be two years, whatever is negotiated. Second, he's got something like a 2 million dollar buyout, and that's going to have to be paid through Scola's contract.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Well, first off, it's going to be like signing a free agent with Scola. We can pay him up to the full MLE, and that's it. It could be 6 years, it could be two years, whatever is negotiated. Second, he's got something like a 2 million dollar buyout, and that's going to have to be paid through Scola's contract.


Sounds pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Matiz said:


> nd if it was up to me, I'd choose his teamate from Argentina NT, Fabricio Oberto 207cm (6'10) that imo is more suitable for NBA game. but anyway I think having Scola as a PF coming of the bench would be a good move for the Spurs...


This Fabricio Oberto...will he be in the draft this year? Could a team just sign him this offseason? Whats his game like?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Theo! said:


> This Fabricio Oberto...will he be in the draft this year? Could a team just sign him this offseason? Whats his game like?


I think Oberto is even a year or two older than Scola , he wasn't drafted so any team with a MLE could sign him- I don't know about his contract situation with Pamesa Valencia though...
To me Oberto is more agile than Scola, a bit taller and looking at him I think he has the skills that would make him look better in NBA style game imo- just as in Varejao's case- Varejao looked awfull in some euroleague games but NBA game suits him much more than euro-style.
I don't think Oberto would be a star, but would be valuable bench 6th, 7th player for some teams, definately worth of MLE imo... 



> Sometimes it's weird with players that play overseas some years before joining in the nba. Got a clue ?


euro players (especially 2nd round picks) learned through years, that the only way they are going to play in NBA is by gettin a good contract first...
There are many players able to play in NBA (mostly as backups) but they get approached for a trial period (1-2 years) with minimum offers like 350.000$, which is mostly even less than the ammount they are getting in europe, so most of them prefer to play in europe to warming the bench in NBA... for example: Anthony Parker, Nikola Vujcic, Jose Calderon, Sarunas Jasikevicious, Dejan Bodiroga, Marko Milic, David Andersen, Jaka Lakovic, Fabricio Oberto, Boris Gorenc in the past, Dino Radja last few years, Lazaros Papadopoulos... and loads of americans that are borderline NBAers mostly because they are an inch or two below the average height for their position, or got overlooked in the draft...
and those player getting low salaries either don't get the chance, or don't suit the NBA game- like Rigadeau (with Mavericks 2 years back), Kutluay (this year with Seattle), Milic (98' with Philly and Phoenix)



> Question guys:
> Is it Javtokas or Sanikidze that had a bad car accident a few years back and that managed to still play good ball?


I think it was Javtokas... I was told he was really talented before the accident happened... Ronnie Fields - Jay Williams part II


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Sure it was javtokas .Before he accident , he was freakishly atheltic . 

Stats in the uleb cup (2004-2005 regular season)

8.2 pts 6.3 rbds 1.3 assists 1.3 blk in 26 mn .

He is a legit 6'11 player who provides a good defensive presence . Offensively , Nesterovic passes for an artist compared to him ...

Regarding Oberto , he is arguably the best inside player currently in Europe . Tall , great fundamentals , he is the kind of player who understands easily what his team needs and who is never reluctant to do the "dirty" job . He is the incarnation of the team player , always looking for the victory without being haunted by his stats. Pop would fall in love with him in the blinking of an eye .

But Oberto is already tracked by several teams and especially Chicago . Scott Skiles allegedly particulary appreciates the big man ...

Foxsport



> Don't be surprised if the Bulls add Argentinean forward-center Fabricio Oberto to their lineup this summer. Oberto's contract with Pamesa Valencia in the European League expires in June. He was a teammate of Bulls forward Andres Nocioni on the gold medal-winning Argentine team at the Athens Olympics, and his agent is Chicago-based Herb Rudoy. Bulls GM John Paxson believes Oberto's game would fit with what Scott Skiles wants from his big men.


If the Spurs had the choice , I would hire oberto instead of Scola everytime. 
Concerning Scola , he is a good scorer around the rim but in no way a force defensively . He could be a valuable 3rd inside player , providing a spark off the bench .




> matiz
> and looks like that Spurs scouting even noticed him faster than any of the big european clubs has- which would be an unique case imo.


Well , not exactly in fact since Sanikidze had signed in Trevise 2 years ago before being loaned to Dijon. But Trevise used to sign every single young talented prospect in Europe , just in case ...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Why do the Spurs like foreign players so much? They don't seem to pay as much attention to the college prospects as thye do for the foreign ones.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Eurofreak *Matiz* changed name to EuroExpert :greatjob:


----------

